# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Технические работы 08.12.2014-09.12.2014

## olejah

Уважаемые гости и участники форума!

Переезжаем на новый сервер.

В связи с чем в период с 08.12.2014 до 09.12.2014 будут перебои в работе Форума, Почты , и некоторых сервисов.

08.12.2014 будет полностью приостановлена работа ресурса на 6-24 часов.

Просим Пользователей отнестись к временным неудобствам с терпением и пониманием.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

